

INTRODUCING... DELIVERY OF CASH (DOC) - suchitpuri
http://www.flipkart.com/st/deliveryofcash-DOC?sitevariant=desk&affid=fb

======
mschuster91
LOL, I'm just waiting for some crooks ordering $200 or such to a remote
address, beating up the carrier and taking the money.

Also, chargebacks - they're giving up hard cash in exchange for a card swipe?
LOLOLOLOL (but okay, I come from Germany and am used to _proper_ card payments
with EC cards)

